# Look 576...



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I know most of the buzz is around the 596, but I am very intrigued by the 576, and obviously it is much more affordable. I am wondering if I will be able to use the optional r32 seat post, and put some conventional drop bars on there. Otherwise, I will just stick with the conventional aerobars, but thought some of you Look experts might be able to chime in. Does anyone have one yet?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

mile2424 said:


> I know most of the buzz is around the 596, but I am very intrigued by the 576, and obviously it is much more affordable. I am wondering if I will be able to use the optional r32 seat post, and put some conventional drop bars on there. Otherwise, I will just stick with the conventional aerobars, but thought some of you Look experts might be able to chime in. Does anyone have one yet?


All of the E-Posts we make are interchangeable, so you can use any of them on the 576. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was just wondering how the geometry would be with the conventional road drops on there. I am about 6'0" tall, with a 31" inseam, so I do have a longer torso. Would I need the r32, or would it even help?


----------

